# Pain is Pleasure - Dark Eldar Plog



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

So here I am starting my first ever plog on heresy upon request by Marneus, so I thought why not. So let me explain why I am starting a plog for my dark elder, when they were updated last year I brought Drazhar (my favourite character), Lelith, 2 boxes of wyches and a box of reaver jet bikes along with the codex. Since I brought those the only things I have done is build one jet bike, 6 wyches and primed and started painting Lelith who now needs to be stripped. Since those I have a brought a ravager and today my mum brought me a razor wing jetfighter as it was my 22nd birthday yesterday lol. Plus Moo thought it might motivate me, so i hope it helps me to stay on target, if I start lagging tell me please.

The reason I started dark eldar when they got updated, well almost 10 years ago one of my mates was going to sell me his dark eldar army for 20 quid and I didnt take it because it was behind by 2 editions of the rulebook so I thought I would wait and see what happens and then last year they updated them and the first model I wanted was drazhar. My aim is to get 4 different armies out of my dark eldar one with wyches, one with kabalites, a haemonculi cult and also of course a hellion cult army.

So on to the pictures i believe:

The first picture is off eveything i have so far, the second is four of my HQ's (from left to right : Haemonculi, Drazhar, Archon and Lelith) and the final picture is everything i have done so far.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay!~ More people getting into the world of DE!~ I'll keep a lookout on this as a fellow DE player.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Gothic said:


> So here I am starting my first ever plog on heresy upon request by Marneus, so I thought why not. So let me explain why I am starting a plog for my dark elder, when they were updated last year I brought Drazhar (my favourite character), Lelith, 2 boxes of wyches and a box of reaver jet bikes along with the codex. Since I brought those the only things I have done is build one jet bike, 6 wyches and primed and started painting Lelith who now needs to be stripped. Since those I have a brought a ravager and today my mum brought me a razor wing jetfighter as it was my 22nd birthday yesterday lol. Plus Moo thought it might motivate me, so i hope it helps me to stay on target, if I start lagging tell me please.
> 
> The reason I started dark eldar when they got updated, well almost 10 years ago one of my mates was going to sell me his dark eldar army for 20 quid and I didnt take it because it was behind by 2 editions of the rulebook so I thought I would wait and see what happens and then last year they updated them and the first model I wanted was drazhar. My aim is to get 4 different armies out of my dark eldar one with wyches, one with kabalites, a haemonculi cult and also of course a hellion cult army.
> 
> ...


plogs are great fun and they really do help to keep you motivated. look forward to seeing the rest of the army and a few painted models. lelith i an awsome looking model i had to have her so converted her to wood elves for fantasy


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yea plogs keep you motivated aslong as people continuously comment on it i will be watching this as I am always looking for inspiration for poses of my own DE, and I love looking at others work for models.

(if you need inspiration yourself, feel free to check out my plog of DEldar in my sig )


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have done a little bit and i mean a little bit of my dark eldar today, as real life is interfering. Sorry as soon as ive done abit more to a place i think is photographic i will take a pic for you fellow members.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You have quite a bit of stuff there! I look forward to watching your army unfold.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok ive done some more work on my razorwing, I have built the pilot and started putting the engines on im building it layer by layer so i can paint them like that aswell. There might not be another update tonight it depends on RL. So without further waffling here is the update pic.

Ok this will be equipped with its standard weaponary except for the missiles which i haven't decided on as of yet. The standard weaponary is twin-linked splinter rifles and two dark lances.

Question to fellow DE players which missiles do you think would be better: Monoscythe, Necrotoxin or Shatterfield?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

depends on the game, depends on what your aiming for. Monoscythe are the basic loadout most people use. they are ALL large blast templates, and if your using them to take advantage of said large blast template, they are at the str to 2+ MEQ units, so they are the same as monoscythe on that aspect. and shatterfield sound good at first, being Str 7, but their rerolls to wound and str 7 means everything under the template will be hit, but as they are AP - everything will get their armor save / they will be shit against tanks still

so save the points and get monoscythe.

or

spend the points on the shatterfield missiles as the monoscythe are sub par when up against the rest of the units, as no units will make you need poison to wound


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

My razorwing is gonna used for both infantry and tanks sorry i forgot to mention that part.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Gothic said:


> My razorwing is gonna used for both infantry and tanks sorry i forgot to mention that part.


i figured with the default loadout. the missiles are terrible for Tanks, period, so have them aim for infantry, im pissed off that there was not a single tank busting missle in the arsonal, I hope that FW puts some out as 'additions'


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

So what do you think that the lances would do a good job of making a mess with a tank?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the Lances are ok at dealing with tanks, the missiles are terrible, for dealing with tanks, but the monoscythe are amazing for dealing with infantry. I know that once the voidraven comes out ill be using it in a list too.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok i know i said there might not be an update well i got bored with RL and said bollocks so i went back to my own little world and built my Razorwing. 
Due to some complications i had to build it straight up because of the turbines in side are now facing down. Its not 100% built though as i cant figure out how the missiles go on lol. Here are a few pics of it built and resting on its stand.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Good! Now time to get some stuff painted. =)


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

To let you know im back on my plog after events in real life so hopefully tomorrow or Monday there will be an update. Also i have a trade going at the moment instead of wyches i want to use kabalites so ive put my wyches along with lelith up for trade have a look: 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95060

Thank you :victory:

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok ive done a bit of painting today while watching ultramarines the movie. I have started painting my jetfighter but so far its only the wings so far.
So without any further talking here is the update since last time.

First pic is the top of it and the second is the underneath it. Sorry about the quality i used my phone not my camera.
As you can see also there is slight damage from the plastic glue.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good, I just bought a ton of Dark Eldar stuff as well and I think I'm going to be painting the Razorwing first.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Wingman said:


> Looks good, I just bought a ton of Dark Eldar stuff as well and I think I'm going to be painting the Razorwing first.


Well originally i was going to paint my troops and HQ but plans changed as i cant paint flesh to save my life so i thought i'd do my razorwing first as ive put my troops up for trade. 

So what have brought for your dark eldar if you dont mind me asking.:victory:

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Update time as per usual once again real life got in the way (damn girlfriend dragging me out don't worry i love her to pieces) anyways that's a different story ive done a bit of painting this evening because i got bored. 

Ok ive taken some pictures on my new phone and i thought i'd try it out it could be lighting in my room or whatever but if i remember there will be decent pictures tomorrow i know it looks a mess at the moment i will clean it up when ive done the gems and the red to a substantial state.

Here are the crappy pictures these are only to give you an idea of whaty it will look soon i hope.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought one of the battle force boxes, an extra squad of wyches, an Archon,a heamonculous, two extra raiders, a venom, a squad of hellions, a squad of scourges, and a Razorwing. 

I'm thinking of buying one ravager which should put me at 1500 points if I don't use the reaver jetbikes. 

I still haven't painted anything but I'm planning on doing the kabal of the Obsidian Rose. Normally I like to make my own army but the that kabal looks is just too good to pass up. Once I'm finished painting my Dark Elves I'm going to start up my DEldar.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Wingman said:


> I bought one of the battle force boxes, an extra squad of wyches, an Archon,a heamonculous, two extra raiders, a venom, a squad of hellions, a squad of scourges, and a Razorwing.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one ravager which should put me at 1500 points if I don't use the reaver jetbikes.
> 
> I still haven't painted anything but I'm planning on doing the kabal of the Obsidian Rose. Normally I like to make my own army but the that kabal looks is just too good to pass up. Once I'm finished painting my Dark Elves I'm going to start up my DEldar.



Nice well I hope we'll see some pictures soon.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a little update ive done quite abit today i finished the red and ive started on the gems. Also i will be uploading pics i said i would put up yesterday but i got distracted so less waffling from me and more pics for you.

I know the picture of the top i know it looks rough, sorry about that.

C&C welcome as usual.:victory:

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

This plog will resurrected soon. As my life has been hectic lately with my grandad being told he's terminal.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

all hope to your grampa. otherwise cool stuff on those DE


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for both of those.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Since the problem I had I've resprayed my razorwing and hopefully very soon i will be doing a lot more now.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I know what you mean about getting things and not getting them done! I still have many marines to paint, but Plogs will you on! Trust me!


----------

